# favorite lure for speckled trout



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

I've read that the speckled trout are starting to hit the Outer Banks. What's your favorite lure for them? Thanks for any info.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

MirrOLures, color depends on the weather, water. PD and NS at night. Usually stick with the 52MR, TTR, and I'm really liking the Catch2000's.


----------



## Damage_Control (Apr 6, 2008)

we use a white jerk jigger with a red head on the pier. the gotcha kind. just bounce along the bottom


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Spec Lures*

My Favorites; Red And White 52 Mirrowlure & Red And White Gotta With Gold Hooks.
All Else Fails, Redhead With Green Grubb, White Bucktail Red Accents And Both With A Squid Tailer.

Fishing Close To Shore....., With The Length Of The Beach....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

basstardo said:


> MirrOLures, color depends on the weather, water. PD and NS at night. Usually stick with the 52MR, TTR, and I'm really liking the Catch2000's.


Yes now only if I can figure out how to make that catch 2000 dance properly. 

Don’t forget about the popular jig head twister combo storm lure type lures and some of the other stick baits but the mirrolure is probably one of the most popular lures to use for specs in the above-mentioned types.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I usually just twitch it a couple times, let it go, twitch it some more, let it go. I've had the best luck with those at night for some reason, regardless of color. I've also tried to "walk the dog" with it, but that hasn't produced very well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

basstardo said:


> I usually just twitch it a couple times, let it go, twitch it some more, let it go. I've had the best luck with those at night for some reason, regardless of color. I've also tried to "walk the dog" with it, but that hasn't produced very well.



I think that the problem I haveing. I want to walk the dog.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fishman said:


> [/COLOR]I think that the problem I haveing. I want to walk the dog.


Yeah I tried that at first, then I just tried twitching it and letting the current take it. Much better results.


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Gulp Jerk shad


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

15"-23" all caught on 1/4oz Chartreuse jig & Chartreuse Gulp! 4" sinking minnow (color in this picture doesn't do justice to how beautiful these fish are).









And tasty too!:beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

best eatin fish out there IMO. that picture sdhould be blown up & framed, its a damn good one


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice work fo sure dipnet - were those caught off the pier, off the beach, near an inlet? Did you catch them in December - just curious...great looking fish!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Mirrolures are awesome. Last year I had success at night with specks and puppy drum on the 52MR NS... just cast it out, let the current move it, reel slow and occasionally twitch if needed. Picture the lure sinking about one foot per second. For probing the shallows the Catch 2000 will suspend and not hang up. Good luck!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

what kind of surf should I look for the catch them? 

This is my first year targeting sea trout so do any of you old salts have any advice for the rookie trout fisherman? I'm building a trout rod for myself and should be done with it this weekend.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Mirrolures TT750


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

skunk king,

I had better luck throwing Mirrolures for specks in calm weather as it is hard to get a 1/2 oz. lure any distance with the wind blowing against you. Hang on as the strikes are vicious!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Skunk find yourself a deep hole and light it up. Just anything deeper against the beach will hold the trout. Might get some flounder in there also!


----------



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

Very helpful information. Thanks. Ordered several lures. Now, if only I was nearer the ocean....can't quite cast from here in the valley. First weekend in May. Yeehaw.


----------

